# AG Guys...G2G or not?



## BillHicksFan (Nov 30, 2010)

I know many people who refuse to give these guys another cent as they have been burned with bunk gear. I've heard stories that their scientists made some mistakes but now they are back in business with good quality products.

I'm mainly interested in their clen but does anybody know whether or not AG Guys are G2G?

Who's dealt with them recently and what was your experience with them?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2010)

I have not heard many good things about them the last year.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> I know many people who refuse to give these guys another cent as they have been burned with bunk gear. I've heard stories that their scientists made some mistakes but now they are back in business with good quality products.
> 
> I'm mainly interested in their clen but does anybody know whether or not AG Guys are G2G?
> 
> Who's dealt with them recently and what was your experience with them?



Scientists eh?


----------



## Walnutz (Nov 30, 2010)

OfficerFarva said:


> Scientists eh?


lol

I have yet to see a good word about that company.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Nov 30, 2010)

OfficerFarva said:


> Scientists eh?


 
Just repeating what I heard. What would you call makers of research chemicals? Employees?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Just repeating what I heard. What would you call makers of research chemicals? Employees?



From wikipedia (I know its not a peer reviewed article or site but who cares):

A scientist in a broad sense is one engaging in a systematic activity to acquire knowledge. In a more restricted sense, a scientist is an individual who uses the scientific method.[1]

I doubt most of those employees have any kind of science background or education related to it.  I'd call them entrepreneur's or scam artists depending on whether the stuff they make is good or bunk.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2010)

I too haven't heard anything good out of them lately. Try sten.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 1, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I too haven't heard anything good out of them lately. Try sten.



ditto


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 1, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> ditto


 
Haven't heard much talk about sten on this board. I haven't tried his AI's yet but everything else i've gotten is g2g. Not sure if it's still going on but clomid and nolva were like $8 per vial here a couple days ago. That's hard to resist. Almost seems too good to be true, we'll see how effective they are.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 1, 2010)

Prince said:


> I have not heard many good things about them the last year.



x 2


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 1, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Haven't heard much talk about sten on this board.



it's because they're not a sponsor... but there are some forums around on here where people say a lot of good things about them. namely there prices. a lot cheaper than CEM. haven't seen AG prices but I've heard stuff about there products being ... "not quality"...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 1, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Haven't heard much talk about sten on this board. I haven't tried his AI's yet but everything else i've gotten is g2g. Not sure if it's still going on but clomid and nolva were like $8 per vial here a couple days ago. That's hard to resist. Almost seems too good to be true, we'll see how effective they are.


 
Sten are great and you'd be hard pressed to find better prices however I need some clen sent on the sly as it is illegal in my country.  Here, anything that is fun, improves your life when used correctly or expands your mind to a better understanding of reality is deemed illegal, it's a fckn joke.

Edit- After trying all of the sponsors on this board I was forced to risk using these AG Guy assholes because they were the only ones who would "help out anyway they can with a hassle-free delivery."
I live in the most governed place on the planet. I'm sure that the sponsors could use their imagination and send a bottle or two from "Bill Smith" without any hassle. Buying your products is just like throwing good money down the toilet as customs officials just open it and probably take it home for all I know. 

Fuck this! I'm movin' to Thailand to get my big on with cheap quality gears and bang cheap quality broads eating cheap quality chicken n rice and there'll be no need for any LHfcknJO over there!


----------



## dianbolblueheart (Dec 2, 2010)

coool


----------



## White (Dec 4, 2010)

Sten has been gtg in my books.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2010)

BillHicksFan said:


> Fuck this! I'm movin' to Thailand to get my big on with cheap quality gears and bang cheap quality broads eating cheap quality chicken n rice and there'll be no need for any LHfcknJO over there!


 
werd knigg . . I'll see you in Pataya for some LBFMs FBR


----------



## tjsulli (Dec 5, 2010)

all the research i have done on them has been pretty negative. best to go with sten or innovative peptides.
 for  reseach chems i would go with i-p better quality dont crash. and sten has better peptides and deals and as far as shipping i-p is cheaper and faster processing & shipping


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 5, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> werd knigg . . I'll see you in Pataya for some LBFMs FBR


----------

